# Kapampangan: bisa kang magakapampangan tamo bang ala lang antindyan? etc.



## Debi1957

*can some one translate this from Tagalog to English for me please...I have NO idea of the content!!* 


hu dis?
 hru?
: adel
elo telepon?
 bisa kang magakapampangan tamo bang ala lang antindyan?
 wa
 o kmusta?
 okay
masalese ya?
 wa namam
 enaka igapus ken?
 pota atin neng tatalnan a lubid...
 ali 
o makananu kanyan?
gamitan ke ing phone ku
marine ka ne?


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Unless this is just a bad transcription, that's not Tagalog. The statement in the title line seems like something about being able to understand Kapampamgan (the language spoken in Pampamga- near Bataan and Zambales).  I think this is Kapampangan.


----------



## Debi1957

it was a text message that was sent to a friend of mine and we have no idea what it says..we just know the sender is from the philipines.


----------



## khiko

It is Kapampangan dialect. Also, note that some of his/her words are what I call "chat/txt jargons"  

Below is a Filipino and English Translation.

hu dis? (short for who is this)
Filipino: Sino ito?
English: Who is this?

hru? 
English: Hello

elo telepon?
English: Hello Telephone?

bisa kang magakapampangan tamo bang ala lang antindyan?
Filipino: Gusto mo mag kapampangan tayo para wala kang maintindihan?
English: If you like we can speak Kapampangan so you would not understand?

wa
Filipino: Oo
English: Yes

o kmusta?
Filipino: ano kumusta?
English: So, How are you?

okay 
English: I am fine.

masalese ya?
Filipino: ayos klang ba sya?
English: Is he/she ok?

wa namam
Filipino: Oo naman
English: Of course yes

enaka igapus ken?
Filipino: Hindi ka niya itatali?
English: He/She is not going to tie you up?


pota atin neng tatalnan a lubid...
Filipino: Baka may hawak na syan lubid.
English: Maybe he/she is holding a rope already.


ali
Filipino: Hindi.
English: No

o makananu kanyan?
Filipino: Ano ng mangyayari?
English: What is going to happen now?


gamitan ke ing phone ku
Filipinino: Gagamitin ko ang telepono ko.
English: I am going to use my phone

marine ka ne? 
Filipino: Ano, nahihiya ka?
English: Are you embarass?


----------

